# PLEASE HELP!



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

well, the description of this forum did say a place to 'ask questions about the board', so...

can someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me how the quote function works? I looked in the faq but couldn't find anything..

Any help...pretty please?


yeah...once i know the answer and where i was supposed to look, i know i am gonna feel pretty dumb...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 11, 2005)

If you put around any paragraph, article or word, it will put it in quotation format. For instance, if I was quoting something, I would say,



> Here is the text quoted.



and that sentence would be in quotation format. The only reason it is not in this post is because I turned the code off in this post so I could type out the code to show you how it works. When you click the "quote" buttom at the top-right of a post, it simply does that to the entire text of the post, and inserts "Originally posted by _______" in italics at the top of the quoted portion.

Did that answer what you were wondering?


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> If you put around any paragraph, article or word, it will put it in quotation format. For instance, if I was quoting something, I would say,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

> and that sentence would be in quotation format. The only reason it is not in this post is because I turned the code off in this post so I could type out the code to show you how it works. When you click the "quote" buttom at the top-right of a post, it simply does that to the entire text of the post, and inserts "Originally posted by _______" in italics at the top of the quoted portion.


----------



## satz (Jan 11, 2005)

oh goodie.

yup, thanks a lot chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 11, 2005)

You're welcome, Mark. (Saying that makes me feel like I'm talking to my younger brother named Mark!)

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## gwine (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> oh goodie.
> 
> yup, thanks a lot chris



thanks from me, too.

maybe



> now



I



> can



look



> more



professional


----------

